
After SpaceX Starlink Launch, Fear of Satellites Outnumbering All Visible Stars - spking
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/science/after-spacex-launch-a-fear-of-satellites-that-outnumber-all-visible-stars/ar-AACeR9y
======
iamcreasy
Starlink satellites won't be visible at night. Here is the twitter thread:
[https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1132326965581570048](https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1132326965581570048)

But there is some concern about reflection which Elon agrees on. Here is the
twitter thread:
[https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1132908689860415488?lang...](https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1132908689860415488?lang=en)

